# Recommended New Studies in Biblical Theology volumes?



## JingWei (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello, there is a sale going on from a digital book distributor that has each volume from this series for ~$10. I was wondering if there were any particular volumes that you all would recommend purchasing? 

I intend on purchasing Beale's The Temple and the Church’s Mission, since my professors rave about it quite often. However, I would like to hear from you all if there are any others that are worth investing in. 

Many thanks!


----------



## py3ak (Jul 28, 2016)

_God's Unfaithful Wife_ by Ortlund is a useful volume.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 28, 2016)

Worth your time:

Mark Seifrid's _Christ Our Righteousness_ was very good. We read it during his NT Theol course at SBTS. 
Tom Schreiner and Shawn Wright's volume on Believer's Baptism was helpful. 

Not so much:
The volumes on the 10 Commandments and the Sermon on the Mount.

I recently received a copy of Schreiner and Matt Crawford's contribution on The Lord's Supper, but I've not yet had a chance to begin it.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 29, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> Worth your time:
> 
> Mark Seifrid's _Christ Our Righteousness_ was very good. We read it during his NT Theol course at SBTS.
> Tom Schreiner and Shawn Wright's volume on Believer's Baptism was helpful.
> ...



Rev. Marsh,

Other than Seifrid, I think these other volumes to which you refer are from B&H's New American Commentary Studies in Bible & Theology seriesand not the IVP series referred to in the OP. Usually they put the Kindle editions of that B&H series on sale for $2-$4 per book a couple of times per year and most if not all are cheaper than $10 all the time.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 29, 2016)

JingWei said:


> Hello, there is a sale going on from a digital book distributor that has each volume from this series for ~$10. I was wondering if there were any particular volumes that you all would recommend purchasing?
> 
> I intend on purchasing Beale's The Temple and the Church’s Mission, since my professors rave about it quite often. However, I would like to hear from you all if there are any others that are worth investing in.
> 
> Many thanks!



Are you referring to Logos? I don't see most of them available otherwise in digital format (at least not on Amazon) and I only see a few that are $9.99 on there.

I understand that Williamson's _Sealed With an Oath_ is supposed to be an important study, but I gather that he rejects the idea of one covenant of grace.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 29, 2016)

Beale's volume in this series *is* excellent. Highly recommended.

Peter Adam, Hearing God's Words is a good study in Reformed spirituality. I have read a good review of Mark Boda's Return to Me and have it on my shelf, ready to read in the next while. 

Henri Blocher's Original Sin -- not worthwhile.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 29, 2016)

Guido's Brother said:


> Henri Blocher's Original Sin -- not worthwhile.



May I inquire as to why?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 29, 2016)

arapahoepark said:


> Guido's Brother said:
> 
> 
> > Henri Blocher's Original Sin -- not worthwhile.
> ...



That surprised me, too, since Blocher's writings on the doctrine of God have usually been quite good.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 29, 2016)

Pilgrim said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > Worth your time:
> ...



You are exactly right! My mistake. Oops!


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jul 29, 2016)

arapahoepark said:


> Guido's Brother said:
> 
> 
> > Henri Blocher's Original Sin -- not worthwhile.
> ...



This volume flirts with theistic evolution for one thing. Blocher rejects literal readings of Genesis as unnecessary. For another thing, he ends up questioning the imputation of Adam's sin. He says that we are still born sinners, but (somehow) this is just "an existential, spiritual fact" and it has nothing to do with a penalty or any transference. Quote: "I have been led to question the doctrine of alien guilt transferred -- that is, the doctrine of the imputation to all of Adam's own trespass, his act of transgression." (page 128). This is not Reformed theology.


----------

